# High MCV



## Zootini (Sep 11, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone could please help me. I started on 6mp a few months ago and since staring them my MCV has been high ranging from 107-117. I have had my b12 checked which seems to be fine. I also recently had my ferritin checked which was 18. The Drs don't seem to do anything. I saw my consultant end of July when he decided to arrange an iron infusion, until the most recent blood results, the nurse originally said she would think I would still have the infusion as I have crohns and can't absorb iron properly and my levels are still on the lower end, she then rang the next day to say actually the consultant doesn't think I need it as my levels are technically not out of range. I don't know what to do because for the last month or so I have felt more fatigued than ever with all the classic symptoms of anaemia, shortness of breath, heart racing, weak, dizzy etc. I have been off work too and now on phased return of only three hours which still exhausts me. I don't know what to do as I feel completely stuck with no voice, no one is hearing me and no one will help me. Please advise if you have had anything similar or know what I can do. Thank you x


----------



## xmdmom (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm sorry that you are dealing with fatigue and other symptoms now.

What is your hemoglobin? Has your folate been checked?

Were you aware that 6MP is a known cause of elevated MCV?

I'm sure others will have more information for you soon.


----------



## Zootini (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. My hemoglobin was slightly low but apparently not concerning. My folate is fine, in good range. Yes I am aware but I didn't have any symptoms before or very little symptoms, but now they are very persistent and interfering with everyday life  just very frustrating I dont know what to do


----------



## xmdmom (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds very frustrating! I hope you can get some answers soon and relief from these symptoms.


----------



## Zootini (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you, I have spoken to another nurse again at the hospital and they are going to ask my consultant if I still need the infusion! Just beating around th bush it seems!


----------

